# Light hearted post - bsja dress



## bigboyrocky (10 July 2010)

What do i wear?? Im registering myself next friday, then have some bsja outings lined up soon after, and dont have a clue what to wear! 

Would i look like and idiot, wearing a plain white numnah? A stock? My gatehouse hat? No bling? No martingale? No fancy colours on the collar of my jacket? ... No chavy mum?  

I know i need to turn up in pristine white nike/addidas trainers, and trackies, but on the horse...?! no clue! 

  
Sorry not meaning to offend anyone, im only kidding  

Is it unusual to wear a stock show jumping? and how do you judge what time to get there in time for the class you want to do without spending all day waiting around? or dont you? and... are most competitions run as 2 phase? Thanks


----------



## Weezy (10 July 2010)

It is unusual to wear a stock, yes.  Most people just wear a stock shirt or a comp shirt, far cooler (as in warmth, not best dressed LOL).  I use a white saddle square, white breeches, Equitech show shirt and a jacket.  I wear a green Pro Tector hat, skull caps are absolutely fine!  I don't own any white trainers 

As for guessing times, it depends on venue, and yes, it can be a complete PITA.  Some show centres are very happy for you to call on the day and ask approx start times, others will hang up on you *coughaddingtoncough*

At lower levels, in big classes, it is very rare for a class NOT to be 2 phase.


----------



## bigboyrocky (10 July 2010)

Thank you weezy! massive help  i dont own any white trainers either - i think i may have to buy some especially  Thanks


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (10 July 2010)

stock and jockey skull will immediately identify you as *AN EVENTER*!!!!!! (which isnt a bad thing btw!)

to be a true SJ'er you need tretorn boots, big shiney cycle helmet styley hat and bling jacket in bright red/blue/purple etc, that matches your saddlecloth and fly veil (even at indoor shows) and you lorry.

you mum needs fake nails and must fight other parents for the practice fence!!!!

im intending to do some unaff indoor sj over the winter, and in true all the gear no idea style, iv bought myself:

rolled bridle
elastic/dead sheep breastplate
dead sheep jumping girth
plastic stirrup irons
bliing spurs
loads of dead sheep-under saddle, on bridle, on boots

considering some tretorns and im going shiney hat shopping tomorrow!!! 

basically you need to look like you covered yourself in super glue then ran though joshua jones,kingsland and equiport!!!

(this is all tongue in cheek btw, when i sj'ed i was blinged to the eyeballs and im just as bad now i dressage, i love it!)


----------



## bigboyrocky (10 July 2010)

ah what a fantastic reply, i did have a little laugh to myself  looks like im going to to be "an eventer" for a very long time then  

from the eventing we are still too poor for a new hat, and tretorn boots (which i would never buy anyway - ewwww!!) and i think i may just wear my stock, just cause i feel safer in it tbh, unless its unbeivably hot!  Thanks you for you two fab replies


----------



## TheoryX1 (10 July 2010)

DO NOT wear your HS1 and a hairnet, plait your horse, wear a 5 point breastplate, tweed jacket and stock.  You will be marked out as an eventer and scorn will be poured onto your riding technique.  Also warn your mum that she will no doubt stand next to a 'BSJA mummy' who will rip the p**s out of your riding, as she will 'know'you are an eventer, because  you cant showjump properly, nor can most of them that ride around Badminton.  The way to get around this, as I found out was to say 'Would your daughter ride around a Novice eventing course at a full gallop'  Said mummy looked at me and to me it was far too dangerous and all eventers were headcases!!!!!!!

Dont let your, your mum or friends who come with you wear Ariat or Dubarry boots, Joules, Musto etc.  You would blend in with the seas of Kingsland and Whitakker, and will be treated with scorn when you go and try to buy a cup of coffee.

Make sure you wear one of those large motorcycle helmet things, loads of dead sheep, a bright yellow thong under your white breeches, have your horse really scruffy, your long hair hanging down your back, one of those long shanked bits and of course a really tight martingale or even market harborough.

Oh yes, we have learned the hard way when we cross over the 'Darkside' in the spirit of some more sj training.


----------



## Santa_Claus (10 July 2010)

oh please be careful, I suffered the torment for years of not having all the gear and I swear I'm still mentally scarred to this day.

Apparently it was wrong that I had no dead sheep and that my saddle was a different colour to my bridle, and that neither had 'bling'. The fact I wore a shock horror TWEED jacket was apparently uncalled for, at one show they even forced me to wear a navy jacket. Apparently at important shows which you qualfy for its compulsory!!  

You mustn't forget the most important part of your gear, the lorry! The trauma I suffered admitting that the 20+ year old little custard yellow lorry was mine was the worst pain of all, (although made it very easy to find inbetween all the lehels and oakleys  )

Seriously though if its smart its fine, you will immediately be identified as an outsider but then its all the more fun when you beat them at their own game.


----------



## bigboyrocky (10 July 2010)

Classic  think i may have to purchase one of those 'bright yellow thongs'  haha

god, im going to miss eventing  if i begin to post vids/reports, and i am wearing any type of bycyle helmet/tretorn boots/bling, then please stop me turning into a chav before its too late!


----------



## dieseldog (10 July 2010)

The thing about show jumping is that you can wear whatever you like.  Some riders obviously take this to extremes with their boring tweed and restrictive stocks but if I wasn't wearing a martingale and my horse had its head up round its ears I might go for the stock too

I know it might be hard not riding in a competion where the dress code is heavily prescribed dating back to the 1900's, but you are young I'm sure you can adapt.

TheoryX have you thought about applying for this http://www.britishshowjumping.co.uk...e-second-series-of-hotter-than-my-daughter-1?


----------



## soupdragon71 (10 July 2010)

bigboyrocky said:



			what do i wear?? Im registering myself next friday, then have some bsja outings lined up soon after, and dont have a clue what to wear! 

Would i look like and idiot, wearing a plain white numnah? A stock? My gatehouse hat? No bling? No martingale? No fancy colours on the collar of my jacket? ... No chavy mum?  

i know i need to turn up in pristine white nike/addidas trainers, and trackies, but on the horse...?! No clue! 

  
sorry not meaning to offend anyone, im only kidding  

is it unusual to wear a stock show jumping? And how do you judge what time to get there in time for the class you want to do without spending all day waiting around? Or dont you? And... Are most competitions run as 2 phase? Thanks 

:d
		
Click to expand...


think i was only one wearing stock, so turfed it pretty quick. No-one wearing jacket (as sweltering, apart from one die hard eventer. Think she may have even had a stock on too!) lots of kingsland shirts xso if you want to fit in.......

It was a midweek show so probably a bit lower key than normal, but it is a totally different world to what we're used to! There wasn't the full on bs (ja) pink/baby blue/bling co-ordination going on though, and i was surprised i enjoyed it!! The 2 phase was a bit scary though - really didn't think we would go clear discovery so wasn't concerned about the massive jo course, but he surprised me and had to do it - was papping myself!!


----------



## bigboyrocky (10 July 2010)

santa145 said:



			You mustn't forget the most important part of your gear, the lorry! The trauma I suffered admitting that the 20+ year old little custard yellow lorry was mine was the worst pain of all, (although made it very easy to find inbetween all the lehels and oakleys  )
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, out lorry will probably get graffitied or something then... ;p


----------



## bigboyrocky (10 July 2010)

dieseldog said:



http://www.britishshowjumping.co.uk...e-second-series-of-hotter-than-my-daughter-1?

Click to expand...

Classic!!! Thats says alot i think!


----------



## Springsprung (10 July 2010)

Oh how amusing I too have only just entered the relms of BSJ!!!

The realisation of waking up with a hangover on the rare weekend off from eventing- that your boots are still dirty the horse has stable stains the numnah is white and not washed - but hey lets go show jumping because our horse will still be cleaner and yes lets wear the tweed -  we want to be an eventer!!!!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (11 July 2010)

i wore a shirt and tie for my 1st time as i got invited to go a few days before so couldt get a shirt and i have seen a few girls wearing shirt and tie but now i have order my sexy kingsland shirt :O there sexy lol 
and ALOT off people wear whitaker clothing 
also people say dont wear tweed but i have seen quite a few people wearing tweed and they dont stick out

but fighting for the pratice jump is funny people who are jumping in the British novice which is only 90cm put the jump up to like 120cm aha  x


----------



## Mabel98 (11 July 2010)

Brilliant thread. Rocky, do you not need to get a velveteen saddlecloth with your name and horse's name embroidered in gold lettering?


----------



## Santa_Claus (11 July 2010)

oh yes yes and a blouson jacket embroidered with either yours or your ponies name with lots of dimante bling whichof course should be the same colour as your jacket/saddlecloth/boots/fly veil/socks etc etc etc


----------



## natalia (11 July 2010)

"basically you need to look like you covered yourself in super glue then ran though joshua jones,kingsland and equiport!!!"


Agreed, plus make sure you horse is suitably unwashed or brushed (mine all jump better with their **** stains, they are like go faster stripes).

Next lay the make up on, thickly please! The treadtorn (or however you spell them) boots are on the way out now, I think everyone has realised how hideous they are. Instead you want some of the Whitaker ones with the flag on them.


----------



## brushingboots (11 July 2010)

the one time i went BS'ing i came back mentally scarred. 

I wore my HS1, Tweed, Stock, Beige Breeches - i was treated as though i couldn't ride! 

In the 90cm Class someone put the spread up to 1m05 [yes very helpful thankyou!] The Upright was 1m25 [show off ] they all wore bling and i must admit i looked very plain! But i stuck to my guts and even though i got a few snide comments about wearing a stock i thought no i event and im proud of that they can go stuff themselves! 

Ellie  be proud of eventing - its wayyyyyyyyyy better than showjumping haha!


----------



## catembi (11 July 2010)

Don't forget, if you've got a muffin top, you should wear low cut hipster breeches (no point in wearing a thong if no-one can see it, eh?) that also show your bum cleavage, & a cropped shirt that rides up when you jump.  Black bra underneath for preference.

And the horse should preferably be in John Whittaker from head to toe, with all tack in the latest strange red colour.


----------



## RomanyMayday (11 July 2010)

catembi said:



			Don't forget, if you've got a muffin top, you should wear low cut hipster breeches (no point in wearing a thong if no-one can see it, eh?) that also show your bum cleavage, & a cropped shirt that rides up when you jump.  Black bra underneath for preference.

And the horse should preferably be in John Whittaker from head to toe, with all tack in the latest strange red colour.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, love it!


----------



## Golden_Match_II (11 July 2010)

Everybody seems to be forgetting that you're gonna need an attachavble bleach blonde pony tail if possible, to hang out the back of your hat - especially if you're a teenager!!

Wear tweed, nd all your eventing stuff - I always do, and it's so funny when people bitch about you when you're warming up/just before the bell, but I went to west wilts, and won a class, and smeared it all back in their face. I then proceeded to say loudly to mum "Oh my god, I'm so happy, I can't believe how tidy that round was! It must be the fact that I do dressage from time to time!!" And it was very funny indeed. The evils I got from the other people in the line up was priceless!!


----------



## TinyTrigger (11 July 2010)

V funny (awfully true to life) thread..

Loved this!



Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			basically you need to look like you covered yourself in super glue then ran though joshua jones,kingsland and equiport!!!
		
Click to expand...

(hides JJ breeches at back of wardrobe )


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (11 July 2010)

PMSL at this thread! 

I went BS (what happened to the JA?!?!) the other weekend for the first time in years. I was horrified! I wore my shirt, stock, tweed like I always wear. Horse had a distinct lack of dead sheep (although I do have a half pad... ) and I was literally treated like a 'special child'. They ignored my mum (N.B she was not Dubarry clad as she really doesnt give a damn... weather we are BE / BS / BD / Local show she will wear the same. Jeans, polo top, walking boots. Needless to say, she doesnt fit in anywhere! But at least at BE she doesnt get ignored and treated like a tramp that has strayed into a BS horse show!!!!) and there was serious b*tching about me!!!  Couldn't quite believe it! 

Also, I think that those overcoat things you can wear instead of a jacket are hideous. I look like an eventer - and am proud of it - wear your tweed  and skull cap with pride!!!


----------



## Tollfarm (11 July 2010)

You eventers are funny! We have show jumped for years and years and did HPI's etc. Never felt the need to conform. We do have bling etc but not all Whitaker tack and smart lorry. We never had our riding criticised and were often asked to ride other people's ponies/ horses. I do know what you mean and I'm only saying this in a light hearted way but I've always found if you ride well you still get people's respect - well those people that matter anyway. Our horses were also impecably turned out but tnh so were most others, admittedly not plaited. I know there are people as you describe.

I found when we tried a bit of eventing I hadn't a clue what to wear.


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (11 July 2010)

Tollfarm said:



			You eventers are funny! We have show jumped for years and years and did HPI's etc. Never felt the need to conform. We do have bling etc but not all Whitaker tack and smart lorry. We never had our riding criticised and were often asked to ride other people's ponies/ horses. I do know what you mean and I'm only saying this in a light hearted way but I've always found if you ride well you still get people's respect - well those people that matter anyway. Our horses were also impecably turned out but tnh so were most others, admittedly not plaited. I know there are people as you describe.

I found when we tried a bit of eventing I hadn't a clue what to wear.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is all too often those who's opinions dont matter are the ones that voice them the loudest!!!


----------



## rockysmum (11 July 2010)

catembi said:



			Don't forget, if you've got a muffin top, you should wear low cut hipster breeches (no point in wearing a thong if no-one can see it, eh?) that also show your bum cleavage, & a cropped shirt that rides up when you jump.  Black bra underneath for preference.

And the horse should preferably be in John Whittaker from head to toe, with all tack in the latest strange red colour.
		
Click to expand...

And then enter the showing classes, usually tack and turnout, and moan that the judge is an idiot because you didn't win.

Love this thread


----------



## dieseldog (11 July 2010)

Some of the posts in here are funny and lighthearted - but there are bits of the others that are a bit

You don't honestly believe that people bitch about eventers do you?  The people who've posted this are both in my area, jumping at the same places I do and I have never witnessed anyone being horrible to an eventer - you are joking - right?  The joke is at West Wilts probably 75% of the competitors are eventers and West Wilts is an event centre rather than a BS one - they run very few BS shows and in the old days the distances were always really long to make it easier for eventers.

The nice thing aboout eventers jumping is that they bump up the entries and keep the show centres going.  I personally don't care what anyone wears - and I don't care what you think of my attire either.


----------



## MandyMoo (11 July 2010)

firstly - people on this forum need to CALM 

and secondly..not all showjumpers wear bling  i wear my plain black jacket... (no colours on it atall  ha)... white breeches and my plain black velvet hat... black boots, black gloves and black whip  haha...and my horse always wears either a plain white numnah or a navy numnah...  no bling there atall! haha  oh.. and i don't own white trainers either 

i don't tend to wear a stock, as i have a 'showjumping shirt' which looks like a stock shirt - but looks very smart with no tie or stock.. but you wouldn't look out of place wearing a stock  plenty of people at bsja wear stocks... and your plain white numnah etc would be fine.. don't worry, as long as you look smart..who cares? 

as for timing for classes... i usually guess that if the first class is at 9am... the second class is usually at 10.30-11 (at busy venues)... and then third class usually starts by lunch time (1 or 2) and so on... but if the venue is quiet... it can be much quicker.. it is very difficult to guess times for bsja.. it just comes with experience really  sorry! you may be hanging about a fair bit  and 2 phase and single phase really vary from centre to centre and class to class... just check the schedule.. and check with the secretary when you book in your class... thats what i do 

good luck! xx


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 July 2010)

Im wearing all my eventing gear, and will be proud  Me and Rocks had better not let the eventers down now


----------



## Golden_Match_II (11 July 2010)

DD - I'm not making it up, there were not many in the class, but they were mainly middle aged women, none of whom were eventers apartfrom one lady who was nice to me, and congratulated me, they were half p*ssed off that I was a kid and I had won, half p*ssed off that I was evidently a rich spoilt brat with a perfect horse(which I'm not - although she is fab!)

They were all seriously peed off though, and it may not have been the eventer aspect of me, so much as the assumption that I had almost cheated them out of winning in some way, by jumping a simple double clear in a tidy manner, and that I must be a spoilt teenager who enjoys making BSJA folks unhappy.

Not saying this is always the case, it didn't happen to me at Addington the other week, but you can't say I've made this up - you weren't there on that day, so how would you know whether there were many eventers there or not? Seems a bit funny, and unnecessarily defensive to me, I never had a go at anyone - like the title of the whole post implies, it's pretty lighthearted!


----------



## MagicMelon (11 July 2010)

Id recommend getting a BSJA approved jacket if you're going to do it regularily - I much prefer it to my show jacket as its showerproof and far more flexible/comfy.  Plus you can also wear whatever you like underneath if you do the zip all the way up!  I wore a scruffy jumper under it during the winter and nobody knew.  If you want to wear a show jacket then just wear a nice stock shirt underneath (with no stock just the collar).  Otherwise, just beige or white jods and usual boots.  I also dont use any "gear" on my horse (ie. no martingale, no flash, no nasty bit etc.), the only "showjumpery" thing on him is fluffy white tendon & fetlock boots...! (BTW, we are also eventers!).


----------



## TheoryX1 (11 July 2010)

I am loving this thread, but think we will have to pass on the BSJA Mother and Daughter thing  - I know I wont pass for Mini TX's sister anyway, and although I do have a penchant for acrylic nails, I cant really say I have a thing for yelling in the warm up at the practice fence.  Have to say the only bit of sj we get to do is at a very cliquey EC not far from our home town.  Well, it is really, really cliquey and we have learned to dress like the locals and blend in as I have had some pretty nasty mums make pretty nasty comments about my eventer daughter.  Usually when she beats them.  Umm, you dont get that out eventing, well I havent seen it

A really good friend of mine has a 9 year old daughter, who show jumps for some national squad (god know what!), and he always cracks the same joke when we meet up.  'I cant fraternize with you.  Your brat is an eventer, mine is a showjumper, they dont mix and we cant talk to each other!' His tongue is well and truly in his cheek, but he has admitted to me, totally off the record that most of his showjumping mates, with kids that compete, regard most kids that compete at eventing as 'Spoilt little brats, with parents with load of money'.  His opinion, not mine, and my daughter is not a spoilt brat and I dont have loads of money.

Am now going off to buy Mini TX a weird red grackle bridle thing and a dead sheep ......


----------



## louisem (11 July 2010)

Oh,I am sooo sorry it has taken so long for me to reply to this post,but I had to search out my 'tena-lady' incontinence pants (bought so that i could go jumping 3 weeks after giving birth to number 3...)before I dared read further than than the 4th post.
I really am going to have to take a 'busmans' holiday to come and behold the fashion-phenomenon called 'BS'! I have lead, but,a sheltered life....pray tell what one must wear as 'mother of team-member' (tongue-in-cheek) present wardrobe offers... sunglasses,vest t-shirt,dirty shorts(from over-use) and DMs...Am I missing something?


----------



## Gamebird (11 July 2010)

louisem said:



			Oh,I am sooo sorry it has taken so long for me to reply to this post,but I had to search out my 'tena-lady' incontinence pants (bought so that i could go jumping 3 weeks after giving birth to number 3...)before I dared read further than than the 4th post.
I really am going to have to take a 'busmans' holiday to come and behold the fashion-phenomenon called 'BS'! I have lead, but,a sheltered life....pray tell what one must wear as 'mother of team-member' (tongue-in-cheek) present wardrobe offers... sunglasses,vest t-shirt,dirty shorts(from over-use) and DMs...Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but on the other hand you can actually jump. Proper big tracks. Actually make that Proper BIG Tracks. Therefore you can wear what you like! The above only applies below 1.10. 

ps. nice to see you back!


----------



## Baggybreeches (11 July 2010)

I went to an unaff SJ last week for the first time in years, apparently boots (for people) with patent diamonds down the side, sequins, shiny thread and pink or baby blue or preferably all of the above!


----------



## angelish (11 July 2010)

hehe this has made me laugh 
we sometimes have bs shows nxt to our yard and i know not all sj's are as discribed but at the show next to us they are def like this 
i stood out like a sore thumb at there unaffiliated comps were the same people compete but have to admit a couple of them were really nice and helpful even though they looked a bit scary


----------



## diggerbez (11 July 2010)

hahaha this post is hysterical. BBR- what you need for BS is an ugly BSJA jacket and some white sarm hippique jods with the writing down the leg. also patent/ blingy de niro boots for you and a cycle helmet hat a la geoff billington. for your pony you need ten tonnes of dead sheep under his saddle, some weighted boots to make him pick his feet up properly and a huge shanked bit. also a market harborough and a standing martingale. 

your helpers should be dressed head to toe in kingsland or whitaker and should carry round ten million rugs for standing about the collecting ring. they should also have a collected of sharp spurs for your use and a good whip for leathering your horse should it dare stop 

*DISCLAIMER* this is a JOKE- many of my friends SJ. they do laugh at me because i SJ in my tweed, stock and HS1- they say i look like eventer. secretly i am happy about this


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 July 2010)

I think HHO needs a 'like' button... some of these replies are hysterical


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (11 July 2010)

"patent diamonds down the side, sequins, shiny thread and pink or baby blue or preferably all of the above! "

---------------------------------------------

i want some of these! baby blue please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natalia (11 July 2010)

Innit! Gotta get wit da times man! Show jackets are best in LOUD colour. Bright blue, red ect. is all "cool". Black is not so. Oh and find the most horrid synthetic fabric you possibly can, then make your jacket and don't forget to make it at least one size too small. 

Wear what you bloody well like. I have a theory for BS that the scruffier you and horse are, the better you will do and jump. I now wear a tweed jacket most of the time with my protector hat (looks pretty odd but its the only hat that won't go below my eyes when jumping) so look like some wierd event/sj/showing person hybrid.  I got some blue bling metalab spurs once and my friend was so embarrassed she threw them out the window of the lorry.


----------



## Halfstep (11 July 2010)

This post has made me laugh - and look on the Joshua Jones website for the first time: OMG the prices!!!!!


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 July 2010)

Halfstep said:



			This post has made me laugh - and look on the Joshua Jones website for the first time: OMG the prices!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Omg, i thought SJ was meant to be the cheap option! 

Sorry but you wont see me fitting in with the croud any time soon if its that expensive!!


----------



## Halfstep (11 July 2010)

£160 for a stock shirt? £130 for a saddlecloth? Or a browband (they are lush by the way). I really like their jackets but the cheapest i nearly £400.....


----------



## Santa_Claus (11 July 2010)

£160 for a show shirt?? oh good god you have to be kidding me?!?!

Also didn't mention when I posted earlier I'm a recent showjumper turned eventer I just never did the whole matching bling thing even when jumping some vaguely decent tracks (aka nicely over 1m10 although no where in region of the stupidly high fences SJM jumps)


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 July 2010)

Absoloute madness! Starting to make eventing not look so pricey! ...Wait did i just say that? 

Okay, so long as i stay away from the chavy clothing, i wil be fine, and SJ can still be the cheaper option. Nearly fell of the sofa (dont even know if thats possibly, unless i throw myself on the floor) when i saw that stockshirt!!!  and the sleevless one £159?!?!?!?! crazyyyyyy


----------



## only_me (11 July 2010)

I Identify showjumpers through by points!

If anyone ever says to me that they are a showjumper, I always ask do they 
A) Have a saddlecloth with their name on it
B) Do they own a coat with their name on it
C) Own some dead sheep
D) have a motorbike hat
E) know what a hairnet is
F) can they jump out of a trot? (only eventers jump from a trot im told!)

Everyone I have asked so far have told me that they have their name on their saddlecloth.

Sad, isnt it, that all showjumpers have a fear of forgetting their name?!


----------



## louisem (11 July 2010)

Ok, no bling,but I must confess to a 'slightly bluer than blue' jumping jacket, of a shorter 'does my bum look big in this?' length. www.youtube.com/arenbergstud (domino 7yo) .....It was so 'pwetty' am thinking sj-m junior approved this with a view to re-assigning current content of stable-wardrobe-tackroom sometime soon!!!


----------



## TinselRider (11 July 2010)

Omg how funny is this thread


----------



## LMR (11 July 2010)

I have to admit when I did dressage i had as much bling as was allowed and I am now thinking of doing BS and I am rather (shamefully!) excited that i can have as much bling as possible and wear what i want. My previous experience of BSJA is that they are so much friendlier than BD. I hate not having start times though!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (11 July 2010)

have to say i too love the fact that the BSJA let you stick bling to ANYTHING and dont care.....im constantly torturing BD with emails/calls..."can i wear this revolting bling? what about this? and this???" to the point that i can hear them howling with laughter when i ring with my latest bling related query!!!!


----------



## Katie (11 July 2010)

Gathered from watching BSJA/forums/facebook:

It must cost A LOT, even if it's just a tail bandage.  You must tell everyone hiw much it cost and the make.

You have to be dressed in Kingsland, Euro Star and Gersemi head to toe.

Jockey skull is OK, especially if it's expensive!

You've got to match:  show jacket collar, saddle cloth, SJ shirt, hair tie (no one seems to have hairnets)


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 July 2010)

"You have to be dressed in Kingsland, Euro Star and Gersemi head to toe"

Oooh, i have a Gersemi jacket! (PS it is LOVELY) but i think i would boil in it when competing, so no use there  haha


----------



## kez1001 (11 July 2010)

PMSL at this very tongue in cheek humour!

if you really want to stand out please dont forget your neck strap!
me and my girl stand out at BS for a few reasons
a) she is a TB!
b) i gasp at the 90cm open; why is the first fence and at least a few others not less than 90cm to ease us in? 
c)why dont i have a time to jump at?
d)we have a neck strap
e)i came out the ring one day after knocking the last fence down in the jump off, moving us to second place elated as she jumped a scary filler! whilst patting her and telling her how wonderful she is a woman frowned at me and said you do realise you just missed first place? think she truly thought i had missed the point of competing!
btw we are rubbish at sj (cause i am a wuss!) and i have huge respect for anyone who can jump real high over those scary coloured poles, give me a huge ditch and a 3'3" log anyday! i have recently bought a half dead sheep for under saddle so maybe it will make her jump better! lol


----------



## Katie (11 July 2010)

Went to an Unaff show recently and apparently people were saying how s.l.o.w the pony was - who cares he jumps everything clear unlike crazy SJ ponies!!


----------



## TinselRider (11 July 2010)

Kez1001 in answer to your questions

"why is the first fence and at least a few others not less than 90cm to ease us in?" 
Simply because we BS riders are "hardcore" 

"why dont i have a time to jump at?"

Because there's nothing more humerous than a bunch of white jhodded blinged up riders getting stressed and sending their grooms running to and fro from the collecting ring board, telling them how many riders they have left 



*all tongue in cheeck guys btw *


----------



## RomanyMayday (11 July 2010)

Ah just went on the joshua jones website = Soooooooo expensive!!

BTW I like the new siggy bigboyrocky


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 July 2010)

RomanyMayday said:



 Ah just went on the joshua jones website = Soooooooo expensive!!

BTW I like the new siggy bigboyrocky 

Click to expand...

aha, why thankyou.. i was bored today. My last one which worMy made was much better, but as i said, i was bored ;p


----------



## kez1001 (11 July 2010)

boogles -  but i cant possibly jump a whole course the same height hehehe!
oooo i'd forgotten about the number board, i'm rubbish at working that out too, very stressful, "there are ten infront of you then 5 mins later there are 17 then andother 5mins and they shout you in!" stressed out our sparkled blinged boots!
"giggles!"


----------



## stencilface (11 July 2010)

Just wear what you want, if you go in eventer green  you'll blend in so none of the blinged up bunch will see you anyway.

Just remember when you go in the ring, the name of the game is leaving the fences up!!


----------



## MandyMoo (11 July 2010)

only_me said:



			I Identify showjumpers through by points!

If anyone ever says to me that they are a showjumper, I always ask do they 
A) Have a saddlecloth with their name on it
B) Do they own a coat with their name on it
C) Own some dead sheep
D) have a motorbike hat
E) know what a hairnet is
F) can they jump out of a trot? (only eventers jump from a trot im told!)

Everyone I have asked so far have told me that they have their name on their saddlecloth.

Sad, isnt it, that all showjumpers have a fear of forgetting their name?!
		
Click to expand...


I am a showjumper...
A) no
B) no
C) yes.. but only a half pad  eventers have these too! i have seen  haha
D) no
E) yes, i always wear one!! ALWAYS..think it looks horrific without one tbh 
F) yep. i jump out of trot a lot when im schooling at home 

i'm probably just not a 'normal' showjumper... maybe thats why i always have fences down   hahaha x


----------



## Baggybreeches (11 July 2010)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			"patent diamonds down the side, sequins, shiny thread and pink or baby blue or preferably all of the above! "

---------------------------------------------

i want some of these! baby blue please!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I was trying to get a photo with my phone, but subtlety is NOT one of my strengths!!!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 July 2010)

I do hope it rains soon.  Its normally the 'off' season (march-october) for the tweed clad snaffle and skull cap brigade but this hard ground seems to be making them spawn early 

A few bits of essential info for the early spawners.
1) Having just one pole down is NOT a good round.
2) A nice 'steady' double clear is really missing the point
3) The jumps are all at least up to height because showjumpers can jump so dont need to be 'eased in' every round.
4) Practice fences do exceed height of class.  1.05cm oxer is starting height in warm-up for BN.  Have you not heard of oneupmanship? Sheesh.
5) If your steady double clear does manage to get you placed please realise that its only because we were all saving are best horses for the up comming qualifier - you were just lucky that day.
6) There are just two types of showjumper - those that impress with their ability and those that lack the former so blind all and sundry with da bling.  Tweed brigade do not fit in either category.
7) Do not be offended by the mocking you receive.  Us showjumpers need to amuse ourselves during the 2 hour wait between classes.

Hope this helps


----------



## frazzled (12 July 2010)

Don't forget you will need to grow your horses mane, trim it with scissors and make sure it lies on the wrong side.:;


----------



## JenniferB (12 July 2010)

I'm beginning to get worried - I thought I was a showjumper but:

I've not had my name on a saddle cloth since I was about 16, and pretty sure it actually just had my initials on it.  I own a dead sheep half pad, but it's not been on a horse for about two years.  I don't own a yellow thong, the only Kingsland item of clothing I have is socks and even then only cos they're thin for under my boots (ok I'll admit they're De Niros but they're plain - no patent, bling etc, honest!). I don't have a groom or flash truck!

On the other hand, my tack is black, I wear a plain velvet Charles Owen hat and my jacket is fairly understated.  I ride in a skull cap at home and my horse wears - shhhh don't tell - a fulmer snaffle and his precious showjumper back legs have brushing boots, not weighted boots.  I plait up for shows (even intros), I spend half the winter hanging about P2Ps and I work my horse on the gallops.  I went out XC schooling last week.  I own hairnets and white gloves. Oh my god I think I'm turning into an eventer!  Shame I'm a big fat wuss with fences that don't fall down...


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 July 2010)

JenniferB said:



			I'm beginning to get worried -.......... Oh my god I think I'm turning into an eventer!
		
Click to expand...

Dont panic, the affliction is often temporary.


----------



## stencilface (12 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			I do hope it rains soon.  Its normally the 'off' season (march-october) for the tweed clad snaffle and skull cap brigade but this hard ground seems to be making them spawn early 

A few bits of essential info for the early spawners.
1) Having just one pole down is NOT a good round.
2) A nice 'steady' double clear is really missing the point
3) The jumps are all at least up to height because showjumpers can jump so dont need to be 'eased in' every round.
4) Practice fences do exceed height of class.  1.05cm oxer is starting height in warm-up for BN.  Have you not heard of oneupmanship? Sheesh.
5) If your steady double clear does manage to get you placed please realise that its only because we were all saving are best horses for the up comming qualifier - you were just lucky that day.
6) There are just two types of showjumper - those that impress with their ability and those that lack the former so blind all and sundry with da bling.  Tweed brigade do not fit in either category.
7) Do not be offended by the mocking you receive.  Us showjumpers need to amuse ourselves during the 2 hour wait between classes.

Hope this helps 

Click to expand...

Ditto all of that - esp the last one - I usually fill my time stuffing my face in the cafe, in fact all my nearby venues are rated by cafe quality above all else!


----------



## JenniferB (12 July 2010)

JunoXV - I spent the best part of Saturday in the rain at a BE event, and ENJOYED it!!!  Going to take myself off to the Equiport website and mooch on that until the urge to break bones hurtling over solid fences passes - think nice colour coordinated saddle cloths and wool rugs could be the answer...

Roll on my first BS(JA) show since mid May next Friday - def needing it!


----------



## Nic (12 July 2010)

JenniferB said:



			JunoXV - I spent the best part of Saturday in the rain at a BE event, and ENJOYED it!!!  Going to take myself off to the Equiport website and mooch on that until the urge to break bones hurtling over solid fences passes - think nice colour coordinated saddle cloths and wool rugs could be the answer...

Roll on my first BS(JA) show since mid May next Friday - def needing it!
		
Click to expand...

Nope we've got you & we're keeping you.  Where's Figjam.  BACKUP...I need BACKUP!!


----------



## FigJam (12 July 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Nope we've got you & we're keeping you.  Where's Figjam.  BACKUP...I need BACKUP!!



Click to expand...







  Back up you say?  Fear not... I am here!   

JenB *shall* turn into an eventer... mwah ha ha! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  We have written evidence on more than one thread that she enjoyed eventing (even in the rain!) and is going to do an intro soon!


----------



## Tinks81 (12 July 2010)

oh i love watching the eventer people they are so sweet !!! 

though i too am a bit worried as i always plait my horse, he wears a fly veil but its navy he only has white saddle cloths (no b ling) i do have a fluffy but only advised by the saddler as it was a little wide 

He wears plain tendon and fetlock boots too !! 

oh i also have a navy GPA, yes i do have an equiport jacket but its navy - oh and i am getting an ANIMO one too !! I do have De Niro boots also but plain black ones and kingland socks - again they are thin and my boots are tight !!


----------



## wench (12 July 2010)

I got funny looks for turning up in my eventing gear to a local clear round SJ with a walloping great big "eventer" that looks like it should be at high end stuff...


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (12 July 2010)

CLASSIC, classic, classic!!

All Showjumpers reading this, just shows what good sports you all are, i'm sure you'll get you're own back!!

Just one other thing you need to remember......YOUR VOICE.....

Practice HUP HUP HUP HUP..... GOOOOOOOOOOOOO-ON, maybe someone else can help out on other vocabulary ??? 

)


----------



## CrazyMare (12 July 2010)

I ALWAYS stand out at BS(JA) - for a start pony is 13.1h, then she is grey, bathed, plaited, wears plain grey tendon & fetlock boots with a saddle with....shock horror....no numnah! She doesn't have a breastplate, martingale, flash/grackle, and has a simple pelham with no roundings.

I always wear a stock, navy heavy wool hunting jacket, cream breeches, and Regent long black leather boots.

We have fun though!


----------



## Halfstep (12 July 2010)

Ok, I am freaking out here! I have a dressage horse who loves to jump and I really want to do some BNs on a ticket on him by the end of the summer. I last SJed affiliated in 1996! 

He'll be in a black snaffle bridle with a drop noseband and a Otto Schumacher bling browband (no martingale), a borrowed Albion jumping saddle, and white saddlecloth, black and silver banded fly veil and plain black leather tendon and fetlock boots. I'll be in white eurostar breeches, front zip dressage cut Cavallos (my only black long boots), Pikeur diana showjacket and grey GPA helmet.  My hair will be in a hairnet, and I will be wearing gloves. 

Will I be SCREAMING "dressage rider on holiday"?


----------



## dieseldog (12 July 2010)

Halfstep said:



			Will I be SCREAMING "dressage rider on holiday"? 

Click to expand...

Whats dressage?  Being showjumpers we obviously have never heard of flat work  I might have watched this really old movie where someone was sat on a horse and it wasn't jumping - but all my friends told me it was fake - an urban myth


----------



## TinselRider (12 July 2010)

Oooh I forgot, Don't forget to be a propa SJer you MUST have either eskadron OR JW tendon and fetlock boots.

I am quite tempted to don the "chavved up" SJ style at one of my next shows for a laugh.....will of course post piccis if I do


----------



## BronsonNutter (12 July 2010)

kez1001 said:



			i have recently bought a half dead sheep for under saddle so maybe it will make her jump better! lol  

Click to expand...

If it's only half dead I think you might have problems 

Don't forget the vat of mascara you will need to apply, and grouting of faces with orange paint is necessary. Practicing and perfecting the 'face like a slapped arse' look/glare is also important (why do so many SJers always look so miserable?!)


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 July 2010)

To be honest - i know this is tongue in cheek - but im still pretty offended tbh.

Im always in smart attire, my horses are always clean and tidy and - just to shock you more, so is my tack and boots.

I actually find the comment 'chavvy mum' VERY offensive - obv not seen mine have you? - maybe not tar all showjumpers with the same brush - as i know with myself, and ALL of my BS friends you are totally off the mark.


----------



## TheoryX1 (12 July 2010)

BronsonNutter said:



			If it's only half dead I think you might have problems 

Don't forget the vat of mascara you will need to apply, and grouting of faces with orange paint is necessary. Practicing and perfecting the 'face like a slapped arse' look/glare is also important (why do so many SJers always look so miserable?!)
		
Click to expand...

Well you would be miserable if you had a bright yellow thong up your a**e, a motorcyle helmet on your head, dead sheep under your saddle, and enough bling to sink a battleship, oh and a dead yellow bleached tail hanging under your motorcycle helmet.  Wouldnt you?


----------



## Fiona (12 July 2010)

This thread is priceless - have had several 'just spat my strawberries and cream over the keyboard' while I catch up.

Excuse me while I get some wet wipes and kitchen roll!!!!!!

Juno's reply and FJ's fantastic smiley are highlights but keep it coming a bit longer.

Fiona


----------



## bigboyrocky (12 July 2010)

Fiona said:



			Juno's reply and FJ's fantastic smiley are highlights but keep it coming a bit longer.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say, figjams smileys are amazing! how on earth do you do them?!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (12 July 2010)

I am in thee same position as you... i do not own:
1) a chavvy dad- im not sure i can change this tbh.. he is very happy in his stripy shorts (weezy will know these!  )!
2) matching numnahs, lorry, rugs, jacket etc. etc.
3) BLING!
4) a bsja- mum who will fight over practise fences! Anyone want to lend one? 
5) I have not mastered the technique of growling/encouraging/whatever else it can be called.
6) I need some more dead sheep- im sure the sheep outside my garden wont mind if a i borrow some of their fluff...?

Shall we go on a shopping trip?

I was labeled an eventer by Weezy:
"do i look ok?"
"you look like an eventer" 
Clearly my HS1, hacking jacket, stock and cream johds. was not good enough for these show jumpers!  
I am re-reging BSJA but shall continue to look like an eventer despite nearly hanging up my eventing boots!


----------



## stencilface (12 July 2010)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			To be honest - i know this is tongue in cheek - but im still pretty offended tbh.

Im always in smart attire, my horses are always clean and tidy and - just to shock you more, so is my tack and boots.

I actually find the comment 'chavvy mum' VERY offensive - obv not seen mine have you? - maybe not tar all showjumpers with the same brush - as i know with myself, and ALL of my BS friends you are totally off the mark.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be offended by this, people always mock either what they don't understand or are jealous of 

Tbh, I don't really care what people think, as long as I go faster and leave them up - thats all that matters really, although I have never said hup to my horse, and don't wear spurs and a suitably harsh bit. 

Me?  I'd be surprised if my mum knew what a chav was!


----------



## stencilface (12 July 2010)

Grey_Eventer said:



			4) a bsja- mum who will fight over practise fences! Anyone want to lend one?
		
Click to expand...

If you can find my mum at a show you can have her - she always wanders away at crucial moments to chat up some PC mum who's kid is on the team 

Mind you, she's pretty out of practise with putting up fences, and if you want advice - as long as you need more leg on you're set, thats the only thing she ever says!


----------



## jumptoit (12 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			A few bits of essential info for the early spawners.
1) Having just one pole down is NOT a good round.
		
Click to expand...


Surely 1 pole down is the best possible result? You do well enough to not look completely useless but still manage to avoid the jump off !


----------



## jumptoit (12 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			A few bits of essential info for the early spawners.
1) Having just one pole down is NOT a good round.
		
Click to expand...


Surely 1 pole down is the best possible result? You do well enough to not look completely useless but still manage to avoid the jump off !


----------



## JustMe22 (13 July 2010)

only_me said:



			I Identify showjumpers through by points!

If anyone ever says to me that they are a showjumper, I always ask do they 
A) Have a saddlecloth with their name on it
B) Do they own a coat with their name on it
C) Own some dead sheep
D) have a motorbike hat
E) know what a hairnet is
F) can they jump out of a trot? (only eventers jump from a trot im told!)

Everyone I have asked so far have told me that they have their name on their saddlecloth.

Sad, isnt it, that all showjumpers have a fear of forgetting their name?!
		
Click to expand...


Hahaha sometimes I am SOOO glad I live overseas. We do still have the snobs, but I think I only really see reed jackets and the like at the Grand Prix classes. Everyone else is in black, or white.  
I'm only doing little SJ with my silly ex-racer at the moment..hehehe but I am glad to say that A,B,C, and D - No. E -yes and f yes


----------



## little_flea (13 July 2010)

Hehe, this is a funny thread - largely speaking... However, you can't really blame people for feeling that they dont want to post on this forum unless they event. 

Comments like this don't really do eventers many favours: 



Golden_Match_II said:



			Wear tweed, nd all your eventing stuff - I always do, and it's so funny when people bitch about you when you're warming up/just before the bell, but I went to west wilts, and won a class, and smeared it all back in their face. I then proceeded to say loudly to mum "Oh my god, I'm so happy, I can't believe how tidy that round was! It must be the fact that I do dressage from time to time!!" And it was very funny indeed. The evils I got from the other people in the line up was priceless!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually say that at a show? :-0 

Taking the p out of show jumping attire is funny - I show jump, and I do it all the time as well. Insinuating that no show jumpers do dressage is just stupid and reeks of snobbery.


----------



## JenniferB (13 July 2010)

double posted - see next.  You can add 'thick' to the list of SJer attributes...


----------



## little_flea (13 July 2010)

In defence of bum-short sj jackets - if you resemble a smurf in stature they do make your legs look longer! The fact that the derriere looks a bit larger is a small price to pay. Especially if you are on a 17.2hh... :-D 

I went from show jumping in my sisters dressage cut Pikeur jacket to a bum-enhancing short jacket, and instantly changed my look from Geoff Billington to Edward Gal. ;-)


----------



## JenniferB (13 July 2010)

Ha ha Nic and FJ, your plan has been thwarted - Mr B's BSJA registration went recorded delivery yesterday, not getting me in tweed yet (at least until the time comes round to go P2Per qualifying again!).  This is actually the funniest thread that's been on here for a long time, but as I'm going to officially have a showjumper again by the end of the week I should maybe go and invest in some yellow undies - is there a particular brand one has to wear to hang out the top of one's breeches?xx


----------



## KatB (13 July 2010)

Oh dear, there is some not quit so tongue in cheek stuff... 

"Quote:
Originally Posted by Golden_Match_II  
Wear tweed, nd all your eventing stuff - I always do, and it's so funny when people bitch about you when you're warming up/just before the bell, but I went to west wilts, and won a class, and smeared it all back in their face. I then proceeded to say loudly to mum "Oh my god, I'm so happy, I can't believe how tidy that round was! It must be the fact that I do dressage from time to time!!" And it was very funny indeed. The evils I got from the other people in the line up was priceless!! "

TBH this is just a bit ignorant   Any SJers I have had a lesson with have been sh!t hot on flatwork, so the only reason why you'd get evils if you said that is because you sound so clueless   

Personally, the only think I'm struggling with is choosing which "colours" to use on saddleclothes, jacket colours, fly veils etc. Years of just choosing XC colours is easy when you only ever use a black or white saddle cloth, SJing requires a WHOLE new level of colour co-ordination


----------



## catembi (13 July 2010)

Quick reply re thong...make sure it's got some diamante on the back!!!

(I BS & BD in equal amounts when I've got something sound & well, so some BSers DO do dressage!  Altho we do always hope that the white boards might be jumps & set off in a purposeful BS canter when the bell goes to start our dr test...)


----------



## JenniferB (13 July 2010)

Catembi thank you for the clarification - shall go hunting a yellow diamante encrusted thong before next Friday, would think that at Intro shows it is MOST important to have the correct level of attire lol!


----------



## EllieK (13 July 2010)

This post really made me chuckle, very light hearted and the 'showjumpers' are being ever such good sports! All the disciplines have quirky dress codes, if it makes the eventers doing BS feel any better spare a thought for the showing fraternity, I go in full working hunter show gear inc. tweed, hair net and straight cut, no blocks anywhere saddle all in brown (teehee).


----------



## Santa_Claus (13 July 2010)

JenniferB said:



			Catembi thank you for the clarification - shall go hunting a yellow diamante encrusted thong before next Friday, would think that at Intro shows it is MOST important to have the correct level of attire lol!
		
Click to expand...

Oh it is indeed, attire is most highly scrutinised at intro level shows, the higher up the levels you go the more you can get away with infact some of the pros are a postively slack with their attire you only need see some who have plain boots and plain jackets without a piece of diamante in sight, but they are allowed as well they are pros and you wouldn't dare answer back to one of them


----------



## Tollfarm (13 July 2010)

Thing is though I love all the SJ attire!! It's great fun matching saddle cloths and rugs etc and getting as much bling as possible! It's just so much fun!!

Oh and yes I can be loaned out to be the mum in the collecting ring!


----------



## dieseldog (13 July 2010)

santa145 said:



			Oh it is indeed, attire is most highly scrutinised at intro level shows, the higher up the levels you go the more you can get away with infact some of the pros are a postively slack with their attire you only need see some who have plain boots and plain jackets without a piece of diamante in sight, but they are allowed as well they are pros and you wouldn't dare answer back to one of them   

Click to expand...

You'll probably remember this but quite a few years ago there was a guy from Devon ish who used to jump in Green Hunter Wellies - I saw him at Devon County - so not small shows.


----------



## Lanky Loll (13 July 2010)

dieseldog said:



			You'll probably remember this but quite a few years ago there was a guy from Devon ish who used to jump in Green Hunter Wellies - I saw him at Devon County - so not small shows.
		
Click to expand...

- I can remember being sat in the awning of the toastie van at Hickstead about 15 years ago watching in bemusement as John Whitaker tried to mend his boots with tape - the sole was falling off - but he'd just had them polished for free on the renapure stand so at least they were shiny 
Everything DOES seem to have got ridiculously blingy in recent years. Makes me glad in away that we now do a horse sport where people really DON'T care what you look like as I was never one of the cool kids 
Oh and the reason for the names on jackets etc - well it USED to be because if it wasn't labelled it would grow legs and walk off on someone elses back...


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (13 July 2010)

Haha, what a wonderful way to brighten up a Tuesday morning 

What I find the most hilarious is the fact that there is such a divide between the disciplines of one sport 

I do have to admit , even thought I've never affiliated in either, I am a tweed clad, HS1 wearing, neckstap using, tb riding budding eventer...


----------



## Santa_Claus (13 July 2010)

not seen him before DD, it wouldn't surprise me though, the two years I did the BSJA classes at Devon County (I used to be stupid enough to jump those heights not any more  ) it was raining in monsoon proportions, one year so much so the official warm up was under several inches of water so they divided off part of the main ring to use as a warm up instead! You can garuntee where Devon County is concerned it will either be monsoon rain in which case wellies very practical or roasting hot in which circumstances he probably opted for flip flops!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 July 2010)

OMG!  Just realised I have an identity crisis.
Here is pic of me doing stressage (yes showjumpers do sometimes manage to wobble between the white boards).






and here is pic of me showjumping (or trying to).
only difference (apart from horse) is my hat 






Please re-assure me I'm not a closet eventer


----------



## little_flea (13 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			OMG!  Just realised I have an identity crisis.
Here is pic of me doing stressage (yes showjumpers do sometimes manage to wobble between the white boards)
		
Click to expand...

The top pic is obviously photoshopped - HHO eventers have long since established that there is no such thing as show jumpers who do dressage. ;-)


----------



## Santa_Claus (13 July 2010)

i'm sorry that is not dressage JunoXV you are clearly carrying a short whip and your horse has boots on, therefore I must conclude that it was a mere moment of insanity on your part during the warm up for some SJ. Afterall SJ'ers don't do trot at all do they      (although I am impressed by the cleanliness and plaits   )


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 July 2010)

santa145 said:



			i'm sorry that is not dressage JunoXV you are clearly carrying a short whip and your horse has boots on,  (although I am impressed by the cleanliness and plaits   )
		
Click to expand...

Now look here! Short whip was so I could give him a good hiding if he back off from judges box (see I am a showjumper).  As for the boots, horse is OH's youngster and as I refused to warm up in white bandages the boots are to protect his widdle wegs.

Horse prep had nothing to do with me (dressage diva OH did it).  Mine would have gone as it came out the field. 

PS Pic was taken in warmup, not test.


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 July 2010)

little_flea said:



			The top pic is obviously photoshopped - HHO eventers have long since established that there is no such thing as show jumpers who do dressage. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Ah but you fail to take in to account the OH dressage diva need for a crash test dummy to take young horse in to first comp.  Anyway, if its true that showjumpers dunny dooo stressage how comeses I have a beagler huh?


----------



## JenniferB (13 July 2010)

http://www.scott-equestrian.co.uk/galleryone/main.php?g2_itemId=91921

If this link works then we have conclusive proof that SJers DO do dressage!  Granted from his expression you can tell he doen't think much of it, but it's the thought that counts.  Incidentally, I showjump with that hat on...


----------



## little_flea (13 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Ah but you fail to take in to account the OH dressage diva need for a crash test dummy to take young horse in to first comp.  Anyway, if its true that showjumpers dunny dooo stressage how comeses I have a beagler huh? 

Click to expand...

It makes no sense! And how do you get the horse to bend its head in like that - I can't see any draw reins? More photoshopping, I have to assume.


----------



## little_flea (13 July 2010)

JenniferB said:



http://www.scott-equestrian.co.uk/galleryone/main.php?g2_itemId=91921

If this link works then we have conclusive proof that SJers DO do dressage!  Granted from his expression you can tell he doen't think much of it, but it's the thought that counts.  Incidentally, I showjump with that hat on...
		
Click to expand...

You lie - it is a different rider. If you want your show jumping horse to do dressage you have to do what I do - have a sister that competes it at BD.


----------



## JenniferB (13 July 2010)

It is me, promise!  Though granted I do look skinnier than usual in that pic - must be the plain black jacket and the long stirrups lol!  Mind you, no longer have him - he decided that he didn't want to be a showjumper sadly...  Don't tell me even my horses are sabotaging my showjumping aspirations!!!


----------



## oofadoofa (13 July 2010)

Showjumpers do sometimes do dressage look, here's proof!  Even if I do do it in my GPA.







As for dress for showjumping, bring on the bling!   After years of pony club and hunting where only the plainest gear was allowed, it does get a little dull after a while!  I love the fact that you can more or less wear what you like for jumping - why not?!  Unfortunately I don't have a chavvy mother though, or even a mother (or any other family member) that will go within a mile of a warmup.


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 July 2010)

little_flea said:



			And how do you get the horse to bend its head in like that - I can't see any draw reins? More photoshopping, I have to assume.
		
Click to expand...

Dont you know nuffink?  All you have to do is stick a really severe bit in neds mouth and saw away for an hour.  This will make the bars nice and tender then when you pop the snaffle back in horse will back off from the bit and bend neck in.  Simplez


----------



## Miss.Geek (13 July 2010)

What an excellent thread! 

I agree with what has been said.

* You certainly need your name on your blouson jacket - I am talking all the way across your back so that everyone knows who you are.

* You name and your horses name on your saddlecloth.

* Make sure your tendon and fetlock are nice a fluffy and match the rest of your tack. Never mix brown boots with black tack!

* Stud girths are a must even if your horse/pony doesn't need one and again this needs to match your saddle, bridle and boots.

* You need a tight jacket with a nice bright collar, which of course matches your saddlecloth, ear veils, rugs, lorry and your blouson.

* Cut your horses mane and don't bother to give a bath.

* Jump about a foot higher in the warm up area than you will jump in the class.

* Wear loads of make up and when not in the ring make sure you walk round with a tiny vest top on and your nice white trainers.

* Oh and finally you need a pushy mum/parent/friend who can shout at you in the warm up area and make sure you have control of the fence.

I think that is about it.


----------



## TinyTrigger (13 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Dont you know nuffink?  All you have to do is stick a really severe bit in neds mouth and saw away for an hour.  This will make the bars nice and tender then when you pop the snaffle back in horse will back off from the bit and bend neck in.  Simplez 

Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Jul (13 July 2010)

Brilliant thread, has really cheered up my Tuesday.

Particular thanks to the authors of the following quotes who made me laugh out loud. 
Thank you all :



Weezy said:



			Some show centres are very happy for you to call on the day and ask approx start times, others will hang up on you *coughaddingtoncough*
		
Click to expand...




natalia said:



			I got some blue bling metalab spurs once and my friend was so embarrassed she threw them out the window of the lorry.
		
Click to expand...




kez1001 said:



			"there are ten infront of you then 5 mins later there are 17 then andother 5mins and they shout you in!"
		
Click to expand...




JunoXV said:



			5) If your steady double clear does manage to get you placed please realise that its only because we were all saving are best horses for the up comming qualifier - you were just lucky that day.
		
Click to expand...




BronsonNutter said:



			If it's only half dead I think you might have problems 

Click to expand...




jumptoit said:



			Surely 1 pole down is the best possible result? You do well enough to not look completely useless but still manage to avoid the jump off !
		
Click to expand...




little_flea said:



			It makes no sense! And how do you get the horse to bend its head in like that - I can't see any draw reins? More photoshopping, I have to assume.
		
Click to expand...

And not forgetting FigJam's brilliant smiley!


----------



## jessamess (13 July 2010)

ha ha great topic!!! Although I'm sure we could do one of these about each discipline!!! 

I'm a show ride who DAH DAH DAHHHH Took her ARAB BSJA :O oh my life!!! 

And how very dare I dress like a show rider :O in a tweed jacket with a CREAM shirt and red tie, and GLOVES the sjer were amazed by that invention along with the invention of HAIRNETS!!!! I also wore CREAM jods, and long black PLAIN boots :O 

My horse wore a PLAIN BROWN bridle with DAH DAH DAHHH A FULL CHEEK o) Snaffle :O not some gag/driving bit style bit with a tight martingale!!! 

My horse had no dead sheep  nor a velvet numnah!!! Just a polypad the shape of the saddle!!! and NO BOOTS :O 

But if you wish to fit in you MUST follow- 

-Get a shiney bowling ball hat, or either a velvet with an upside down bow on the back covered in bling
-Die your hair bleach blonde and put in lots of extensions so that when you ride it at least reaches half way down your back and flaps around 
-on now to the 'shirt' is it even that, just buy on of the posh brands and make sure it's got pink piping, and you don't want to cover this up by looking smart so don't wear a stock or tie 
-next the jacket, if you like the scruffy look go for the 'jump jacket' basically a tight rain coat  HA HA or if you wish to go for the tacky look go for either a stripy one with a bright coloured collar and covered in bling, or go for a coloured one, I find bright pink is the tackiest!!! 
-Never wear gloves, I don't think they have ever heard of them personally, you may wish to approach a regular but please make sure your remove your gloves they may feel threatened
-next jods, now they MUST be white and have some sort of JOHN WHITICKER (sorry don't know how to spell that HAHA) written on the side, just so you look cool... and you MUST wear a bright coloured thong 
-Boots, now these change regularly but to make sure you fit in I think tretrons (spelling again haha) or black boots covered in bling 

Now the horse, your horse can never be well behaved it must always be jumping around just to make you look cool... 
-It must first have an EXTREME jumping saddle on, and then padded with lots of dead sheep and velvet numnahs, all finished off with your and your horses name written on 
-then it must have a breast plate this is necessary and shouldn't be ignored, it must then be fitted in either a running martingale or a standard martingale!!!
-Then you horse must have a very posh bridle preferably a  grackle with LOADS of fluff so your horse goes cross eyed  + a blingy browband 
-Boots again must be the height of trend roasting your horses legs in dead sheep 
-and please make sure you don't make too much effort (you don't want to be doing that) so make sure your horse is bought straight from your yard not brushed or washed and defiantly not plaited, who would want to look smart now  

If you follow all of these tips I'm sure you will find yourself in the height of showjumping fashion and in you are under the age of 18 to finish your look off make sure you have a mother  or father who likes to scream and shout and thing you are god!!!!  

HAHA!!!


----------



## Natpillai (13 July 2010)

Posts like this are why I love this forum.  Thank you all for brightening my day!!  (although getting lots of funny looks from people in the office when I keep laughing!)


----------



## TableDancer (13 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Ah but you fail to take in to account the OH dressage diva need for a crash test dummy to take young horse in to first comp.  Anyway, if its true that showjumpers dunny dooo stressage how comeses I have a beagler huh? 

Click to expand...

I wasn't going to join in this thread as it is far too trivial for the likes of me, but when I read this I felt I HAD to respond  JunoXV I have always liked and respected you but to find that you are so vain as to wear a beagler hat - well, I'm so disappointed in you.  You are a selfish and thoughtless man, think of the hours your family must spend worrying about you. I bet if you did a GP test you'd even wear a top hat


----------



## JVB (13 July 2010)

Oh dear - I feel I am being laughed at at all the jumping shows I go to and I never had a clue!

1) I don't have a lorry - a trailer instead
2) I don't own anything with dead sheep on it
3) I don't have any clothes that are branded by the popular companies
4) My horse is coloured (mostly white) so always looks pretty dirty
5) My horse doesn't wear fetlock boots
6) I wear a stock because I think they look nice
7) I smile at people and am friendly (slightly off topic - is this acceptable?)
8) I'm not affiliated so enter on a ticket
9) I don't use draw reins
10) My horse goes in a snaffle

Maybe I should give up now...


----------



## rhino (13 July 2010)

JVB said:



			7) I smile at people and am friendly (slightly off topic - is this acceptable?)
		
Click to expand...

No. Never. Under any circumstances.


----------



## Miss.Geek (13 July 2010)

JVB said:



			10) My horse goes in a snaffle
		
Click to expand...

You must never ride in a snaffle!!  hehehe


----------



## tallyho! (13 July 2010)

Thank goodness I found this thread! I had no idea it was so strict!!!


----------



## TinselRider (13 July 2010)

Psssssst JVB , you can ride in a snaffle but it is unnaceptable to post such things infront of SJers.....it makes the think you are an eventer


----------



## bigboyrocky (13 July 2010)

Thank you to the SJ ers who have been such a good sport  there was one point where i thought it could have gone the other way, but no.. HHO forum-ites never let you down   

Shock horror - saddler out fitting new saddle today. Horse is changing shape so need to buy a saddle for the shape he *will* be... for the time being (although it is an interchangable gullet)... I need a dead sheep under my saddle! Ahhhh!


----------



## TinselRider (13 July 2010)

There are still the good humoured amongst us  (although I have retired from NL for a while as they are a bit heated atm ) 

Don't forget if you are actually going to join the dead sheep users amongst us rememer to have the saddle fitted WITH dead sheep


----------



## redcascade (13 July 2010)

Eeep! What are you going to think of me then? I don't do BS, I'm only unaff but anyway, I'm a showjumper 
-My horse wears a Market Harborough for jumping but goes fab in it
-He wears...wait for it...a hanging cheek snaffle!! to hack and school!! in  and a loose ring with his Harborough
-I don't have a lorry
-EVERYTHING is red: trailer, JW  velvet saddlecloth and matching tendon+fetlock boots+matching velvet rug, the lining on my jacket and my tie 
-I wear a Champion Ventair hat
-I have short, naturally mousey-blonde hair, doesn't really need a hairnet but I sometimes wear one!
-I don't wear any make-up whatsoever at shows
-I wear gloves
-I don't carry a whip
-I plait him up and bath his one white sock and groom him thoroughly before shows
-My mum isn't chavvy and doesn't put jumps up for me or shout, instead my dad's friend quitely helps me 
-I have a GP saddle, althought anything leather is black
-He does have half a dead sheep but rarely wears it, we opt for a prolite instead
-I have plain white breeches and plain black boots
-My tack and boots are cleaned before every show
-Nothing has his/my name on it 
-I don't wear spurs...well...to jump in anyway(my lower leg is naughty  )
-I am always friendly and polite

Is there anything I've missed? 
Does this make me some sort of hybrid? 
PS. Please refer to my sig for proof


----------



## only_me (13 July 2010)

What I find is very funny, is that tomorrow is our area showjumping comp (qualify for champs in england) 

What is funny is that our trainer (exceptional person) has "segregated" the eventers from the showjumpers - 2 teams of pure showjumpers and 2 teams of pure eventers 
I dont think he trusts eventers - i was told I was terrible when jumping in a lesson with him because we kept standing off everything/taking strides out/skipping corners!


----------



## stencilface (13 July 2010)

only_me said:



			because we kept standing off everything/taking strides out/skipping corners! 

Click to expand...

Thats odd?  I thought eventers always took the long way round and got time faults, whereas showjumpers take the short cuts and mess up their approaches?!  

Thats what I always do anyway!


----------



## only_me (13 July 2010)

well, I know I am a rare eventer - I actually ENJOY the showjumping phase of eventing!  

Maybe me love for standing off and not doing corners is slowly turning me into... dare I say it... a SHOWJUMPER?! 

Not keen on dead sheep, nor bling, nor motorbike hats, and I have a brown saddle, black bridle and brown front tendon boots and black fetlock boots... 

...

Maybe I am still safe for another while!


----------



## stencilface (13 July 2010)

I don't have the bling (too cheap  ) but I do have black tack (albion saddle  ).

Other than that,
1. I wear a hairnet 
2. have a skull cap (again too cheap to have two hats....) 
3. Have a grey tweedy type jacket (not proper tweed though) 
4. Wear prolites on the front
5. No dead sheep and 
6. Have a snaffle cavesson bridle, with no martingale, breast plate or other associated cr*p.

Although I have just bought a lovely forward cut grey Le Mieux saddlecloth (with no fluff) that has dipped polyester panels for the girth straps to go on.....


----------



## little_flea (13 July 2010)

Haha, listen to you eventers, admitting tothe SJers to perhaps "using a half pad every now and again" - it is like a 1970s upper-class debutante revealing to Lindsey Lohan that she "occasionally enjoys a tipple or two"!! :-D


----------



## jumptoit (13 July 2010)

Oh dear, I wear white breeches ! And one horse has a three ring gag and a grackle  ! I also wear ventair and evolution hats  !




But I can't leave poles up so I assume I am safe ! Oh and I jump off about once a year and go veeerrrryyyy slowly !


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2010)

TableDancer said:



			JunoXV I have always liked and respected you but to find that you are so vain as to wear a beagler hat - well, I'm so disappointed in you.  You are a selfish and thoughtless man, think of the hours your family must spend worrying about you. I bet if you did a GP test you'd even wear a top hat 

Click to expand...

If I ever did a GP test I'd die of shock so wouldn't matter what I had on my head 
AS for the vain beagler bit? Says very quietly "its a cheepy horka" and anyway, my wife made me wear it to match her smart pony.  Had to dust it off as not used since my eventing days. 
Oh bum, just admitted I used to event


----------



## muddy_grey (14 July 2010)

Brilliant post!
Though I am now a bit scared of buying a new horse to BS!
I used to BSJA years ago and looked a bit odd then, now they might just send me home!
I had a faded brown hat (it was once black) and a navy jacket
No Embroidery
Happy mouth, full cheek snaffle
No martingale
And a 15.1

Will have to buy a cheaper horse so that I can afford the gear.  Second thoughts - maybe not


----------



## skint1 (14 July 2010)

Until recent years we never really thought too much about gear, tended to buy tack if it was needed (ie a flash noseband or something) tended to buy something that was good value or nicely made and fit well (show jackets/saddles)  

*no shiny horsebox- we have an old Rice trailer, totally sound but not pretty, I think grafitti would only improve its appearance and possibly its value if say Banksy tagged it or something

* I would never let daughter have a blouson with her and her pony/horse's name emblazoned on it because I thought they looked tacky on anyone over 10 and I am mean

*Her horses each have a numnah with their name embroidered on it, one even has their name surrounded by silver and gold stars which was a concession for not getting the personalised blouson 

*She has a black Caldene jacket with pink piping- got in trouble when she went out hunting in it, we didn't know  colours were significant on the hunt field. Neither of us can afford another so if she ever did do BD or BE we'd just have to deal with the shunning. Well, she does have one of those xc colours tops so maybe she'd be ok. 

*Our tack is black, we thought it went nicely with the black points on the  bay horses. This apparently means they can NEVER do Hunter classes, we're having counselling to help us deal with the trauma 

*Both have a small amount of blingage on their browbands and stirrup irons but that's it. I've noticed a minimisation of the pinkage as well as she has moved toward the end of her teen years

*Between them, the horses probably only have about a quarter of a dead sheep, they too are in counselling

*One of them is a TB, we are all in counselling about that one

*Jods are basic brands and either white or beige for shows 

*I look scruffy and am scruffy, but my experience of being ignored at local shows will stand me in good stead to be ignored by the BSJA mums, I am looking forward to it already! 

*Daughter does wear strappy tops and jogging bottoms over her jods  but no white trainers, she wears those black cloth dap ones, that's coz we are povs


----------



## Santa_Claus (14 July 2010)

don't worry skint1 I went in a working hunter class this year (not affiliated) with blue jacket (tweed mysteriously vanished), black snaffle bridle with semi bling (as in silver/black metal not diamantes  ) browband, black martingale and tan jump saddle and girth. add in some hideous plaits (horses's mane so thick I normally do a line of plaits each side of neck) and we really looked out of place. I did apologise to judge for my turnout though who 'said' it was fine not sure I believed him though   

My excuse was hadn't planned to enter but SJ was running late so was WH for chance to jump a decent height course or nothing!


----------



## aramis (14 July 2010)

haa haa, at an indoor showjumping i saw someone with:
-a red caldene jacket
-stock shirt without stock but with their name in pink glitter
-white jods with their name in pink glitter
-their hair pulled of their face with a leopard print  headband
-copious quantities of mascara and foundation
-their horse had a matching veil and saddlecloth with names on
-dead sheep on saddle, boots and girth

but they were very good at showjumping!


----------



## little_flea (14 July 2010)

Sometimes I do wonder whether it might be better to have a separate forum for the different disciplines... judging by the tone of some "eventers" in here it seems that they'd rather not mix with show jumpers! Funnily enough it tends to be the people who compete the smallest classes that seem to be the most keen not to be mistaken for someone out of another discipline (ie a show jumper)... not sure why that is.


----------



## teapot (14 July 2010)

You all forgot mobile phone and fags  in reference to BS(JA)


----------



## bigboyrocky (14 July 2010)

little_flea said:



			Sometimes I do wonder whether it might be better to have a separate forum for the different disciplines... judging by the tone of some "eventers" in here it seems that they'd rather not mix with show jumpers! Funnily enough it tends to be the people who compete the smallest classes that seem to be the most keen not to be mistaken for someone out of another discipline (ie a show jumper)... not sure why that is.
		
Click to expand...

Noooo, its only a bit of fun, feel free to take the micky out of us eventers if you wish  I think its good having just one forum - you get a wide range of opinions, and lots of experienced people on here  i think its good how it is (despite still disliking the new forum!!)


----------



## kez1001 (14 July 2010)

ditto big boy rocky! i may be rotten at everything but its all just banter!


----------



## little_flea (14 July 2010)

kez1001 said:



			ditto big boy rocky! i may be rotten at everything but its all just banter! 

Click to expand...

You are both right, most people have been really funny and managed to stay on the side of fun & friendly (generally the ones with the ability to laugh at themselves). x


----------



## TinselRider (14 July 2010)

kez1001 said:



			ditto big boy rocky! i may be rotten at everything but its all just banter! 

Click to expand...


Same here  and thats coming from a "SJER"


----------



## HayleyandBob (14 July 2010)

O dear, I thought I was a show jumper, obviously not but im not an eventer either! Neither am I a hunter! So what am I?  Perhaps i should start a new clique! 

I have a 14hh piebald cob (you should see the looks at BS i get   ) that can jump from trot and will go at what ever speed he is told to  
His mane is on the correct side, however arfter years of tryign i have only manages to tame about half of it so its scruffy! 
I dont own any dead sheep ( i did have a live sheep once though so technically i guess i do?) He doesnt wear a grackle or a gag but doesnt wear a snaffle either 
His bridle is plain black
We arrive in a trailer (some of those lorries are bigger than my house? :O )  
I have a tweed jacket and a plain black one but neither are branded but very smart  
My white jods are from tesco  
I have a HS1 skull cap and a hair net and gloves and my whip is not sparkly, neither is it extra short or extra long  
I dont have open fronted tendon boots especially fluffy ones as they dont fit! 
Whats Kingsland? 
Sleeveless shirts?? but dont your arms need to be covered?  
I wear my body protector all the time! 
I dont have things with my name on it but i do have a black saddlecloth with my horse name and stars on it  (you know just incase i forget  )
I have a fly veil but it is used for hacking, its black and white to match Bob
Edited to say: My mum doesnt come to shows with me...she gets to nervous
I only wear a running martingale for hunting...to cling on to
I would prefer a start time, hanging around a stressy warm up ring/lorry park = not so fun time
It annoys me when people hog the warm up fence/ walk right out infront of you approaching it grrr!
Horse and all tack are scrubbed clean before every show 


So what am I?


----------



## PaddyMonty (15 July 2010)

bigboyrocky said:



			Noooo, its only a bit of fun, feel free to take the micky out of us eventers if you wish 

Click to expand...

"If you cant quite do Proper Dressage and you cant quite do Proper Showjumping panic not, you can always go eventing" 

Hows that for starters?


----------



## PaddyMonty (15 July 2010)

HayleyandBob said:



			I have a 14hh piebald cob...................So what am I? 

Click to expand...

A cob owner


----------



## vam (15 July 2010)

When i was out jumping aff i was always smart, 
horse had a mane that was short and tidy but went up instead of down
all my tack was brown, 
i had a saddle cloth with her name and my intials on
a ear thing when i remembered to put it on.
she was shock horror ridden in a gag, with one rein and a flash
had a running martingale and brestplate but it wasnt elasticated
plain balck jacket and from the sale white breeches
plain black boots.
she did have Eskadon tendons and feltlock boots
no dead sheep bar a few months when my saddler told me to
But i failed in 2 major ways, i rode a 14.3 LW cob and i didnt turn up in either a lorry or a trailer, instead i had a Transit with the ifor body. I dont think i could slum it any more if i tried 

I am trying to redeam myself with my new boy, 
Im about to buy a black bridle to match the saddle, inc elasticated brestplate
he has a cloth with his name on it
I'll buy new boots so he is not in my old horses hand me downs
he wares grackle but wares a snaffle
i have got myself a new show jacket, still plain but well fitted 
Sleeveless shirt to go under said fitted jacket 
Hat with go faster stripes
Still plain boots and johds
But the main difference is in now have a dumb, i mean warmblood and moved up to a Cargo lorry, with living


----------



## tallyho! (15 July 2010)

HayleyandBob said:



			O dear, I thought I was a show jumper, obviously not but im not an eventer either! Neither am I a hunter! So what am I?  I dont have things with my name on it but i do have a black saddlecloth with my horse name and stars on it  (you know just incase i forget  )
Horse and all tack are scrubbed clean before every show 


So what am I? 

Click to expand...

A silly sausage.


----------



## HayleyandBob (15 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			A silly sausage. 

Click to expand...

Sounds about right


----------



## HayleyandBob (15 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			A cob owner 

Click to expand...

  Super
A ^ Cob owner  and proud! 


In all seriousness when people ask me what I do, I never know what to say! 
Usually say " a bit of everything" but then i get a " so your an eventer?" response and im not sure i count as one!


----------



## mystiandsunny (15 July 2010)

What's wrong in having some nice stuff that you, personally like (bling or more discreet matching stuff)?  SJ or not?  Isn't having a horse about having fun?


----------



## PaddyMonty (15 July 2010)

mystiandsunny said:



			What's wrong in having some nice stuff that you, personally like (bling or more discreet matching stuff)?  SJ or not?  Isn't having a horse about having fun?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, some one else who is missing the point of BS.
It's not about fun, its about WINNING MONEY


----------



## bigboyrocky (15 July 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Oh dear, some one else who is missing the point of BS.
It's not about fun, its about WINNING MONEY 

Click to expand...

So obviously THE reason to Show jump  
I think BE need to take a leaf out of BS's book and wack up the prize money


----------



## Katie (15 July 2010)

I have a nice new green hacking jacket and a skull cap and beige jods but i'm not an eventer!   (i would event a bit if i had my own pony though)


----------



## wilsha (21 July 2010)

hehe this is hilarious im thinking if i ever do BS maybe i should get oneof these in a horse and rider shape ...
	
	
		
		
	


	




it sounds like i would fit right in all i would need then would be is a dead sheep to sit on


----------



## wilsha (21 July 2010)

ok i feel like asking wat i am so...
i have a 14.2 dapple grey conemarra he will jump up to about 2'6 in trot then he says they get big and hes a little pony really so he canters over anything higher
his mane is on the right side but the bottom bit it half the length of the top part !
i have all black tack with a martingale and a flash and a dutch gag or a pelham and my browband is very bling lol it says jack on it in baby blue diamannte with hearts on either side lol
we have a cheval liberte lorry
i have a tweed jacket and a champion ventair jockey skull, i wear a hairnet my gloves are plain black but i do have a sparkly pink whip and i have beige pull on jhods
i dont have my or my ponys name on my saddle cloth but i wan one with his name on not mine(i do know my own name!)
i have a pair of neoprene brushing boots and thats it!
i did buy some kingsland trackies in the derby house sale but they are really comfy 
my showshirt is just a tie shirt with short sleeves
i always have to wear my body protector
my mum has no idea about horses apart from it hurts when theytred on you and she never wears anything horsey
oh yeah and i do have a plain navy fly veil
so what am i???


----------



## Rosiefan (21 July 2010)

I reckon all the eventers are jealous because SJers (and their horses) can more or less wear what they like whereas BE/FEI have a fairly strict dress code. 

Juno - the point of eventing is also to win but sadly it's rarely money - Rosie BSs to improve her horses' showjumping and to win money (rare) and doesn't BD - spends money on training instead.  Wears the same gear for BS as she does for the SJ phase of eventing minus the stock.  I love to see the all the bling at BS, was blinded by the sparkling diamante at the last (very bright) sunny show we went to


----------



## Katie (22 October 2010)

only_me said:



			I Identify showjumpers through by points!

If anyone ever says to me that they are a showjumper, I always ask do they 
A) Have a saddlecloth with their name on it
B) Do they own a coat with their name on it
C) Own some dead sheep
D) have a motorbike hat
E) know what a hairnet is
F) can they jump out of a trot? (only eventers jump from a trot im told!)
		
Click to expand...

just found this post again, i've decided i'm a showjumper (annoyingly i'm not allowed a velvet/ventair helmet as 'i might do xc at pony club' haha).  I recently bought white jods and a new navy jacket 

A) yes, it's not mine though and it only has pony's name on
b) no but really want one!!
C) No
D) No
E) yes, wear it for dressage/stuff that;s not sj
F) yes but i haven't for ages!


----------



## JenniferS (22 October 2010)

I Identify showjumpers through by points!

If anyone ever says to me that they are a showjumper, I always ask do they 
A) Have a saddlecloth with their name on it
B) Do they own a coat with their name on it
C) Own some dead sheep
D) have a motorbike hat
E) know what a hairnet is
F) can they jump out of a trot? (only eventers jump from a trot im told!)
		
Click to expand...

A) Yes
B) No
C) Yes, and it's blue! 
D) No
E) I know of it.. 
F) Yes, but I prefer a canter if truth be told

And I have a slight fixation with diamantes.. uh oh!


----------



## martlin (22 October 2010)

lol

A) nope, the horse's name instead 
B) nope
C) plenty, in several colours
D) not really, well, maybe a bit motorbike-ish
E) I've seen one
F) yes, quite enjoy it, actually


----------



## Katie (22 October 2010)

as this is a post about SJ, what does everyone think about blue show shirts? i really want one (i want everything in blue!!) and i think it'll look nice with my new navy jacket (well i say that it hasn't arrived yet), but my mum says no, plain is best


----------



## Mickeymoo (22 October 2010)

Brilliant thread

I went SJ last sunday for the first time in ages.  Got Mick blinged up, but forgot his dead sheep pad.

I took my black jacket and white stock, but when I was getting ready  realised I had my HS1, so I put my velvet hat cover on and pulled it down as far as I could.. shame.. haha.

Then I realised I looked like a mish mash with my beige jods.. 

Shopping trip needed.. haha.

Oh and I wore my hairnet.. a big no no then!


----------



## racingdemon (22 October 2010)

Brilliant....!! 

last time i went SJ (last winter) i rocked up in my tweed jacket, brown tie with foxes on, plain brown saddle/bridle, white saddle pad, brown leather tendon & fetlock boots, within 10 mins of being in the collecting ring someone had stopped me to ask if was an eventer or a WHP person, (eventer)

talk about stand out like a sore thumb... good thing was the venue organisers were lovely as it was blindingly obvious i had no clue about 2 phase!


----------



## VLHIEASTON (22 October 2010)

A showjumping collar, no tweed, but a showjumping 5 point martingale is fine, as in the Devocoux Kolibri. No skull caps.

Good luck.


----------



## JamilaParr (24 October 2010)

all your responses are hilarious..
 you can't go wrong with kingsland if you want to fit in.

scull caps and tweed jackets, beige johds equals eventer lol

no 'brushing boots' 

and certainly no tying a number round your waist with a string (not that they'll give you one anyway) 


where is everyone getting the chavvy parents steriotype from, which venues are we talking about? I don't think I've seen that one yet? xxx


----------



## JamilaParr (24 October 2010)

racingdemon said:



			Brilliant....!! 

last time i went SJ (last winter) i rocked up in my tweed jacket, brown tie with foxes on, plain brown saddle/bridle, white saddle pad, brown leather tendon & fetlock boots, within 10 mins of being in the collecting ring someone had stopped me to ask if was an eventer or a WHP person, (eventer)

talk about stand out like a sore thumb... good thing was the venue organisers were lovely as it was blindingly obvious i had no clue about 2 phase!
		
Click to expand...

this is excellent


----------



## Katie (24 October 2010)

i wear:

Navy caldene jacket, which isn't really tight or really short
white jods
zip short boots + gaiters
spurs (because i need them not cos its fashion)
tie shirt and tie
ventair skull with the ventilated cover pulled down so it looks like a sj hat LOL
gloves, otherwise my hands would be so rein rubbed i couldn't ride!
bling whip 

horse wears:
saddle and bridle with hanging cheek
brushing boots
i love his named saddlecloth except i always forget to ask if i can use it (i borrow it from his owner)


----------



## Avonbrook (24 October 2010)

I love this thread  and now understand my recent foray with the kids into the SJ training ground of Cricklands soooooo much better .  Not in therapy but may have left various others so aghast that they are.

I blame it on my endurance background.  You can take the rider out of endurance...  BTW I thought that the reason for standing around under multiple rugs was to keep warm and that it was normal to have to have to prise them off the crew to put on the horse?  And I think some endurance people may do bling too, but its hard to tell under the mud.

Looking back, I think my cardinal sin was in making friends with a couple of other parents of multiple kids in different classes in different rings to the point of texting eachother where the classes had got to and keeping an eye out for the kid in lesser need belonging to the other when temporarily unable to be in two places at once...  Endurance is so much simpler.  Arrive, vet, start, stop, vet, repeat "start, stop, vet", bit however many times, go home!


----------



## shark1 (24 October 2010)

i love this thread!

i am the definition of all your dislike!! blinging showjumper and proud. much better than that boring brown you eventers insist on draping yourself in


----------

